# Business License



## jenein01 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was offered a remote coding job but was told I'd be hired as an independent contractor and would need to get a business license. Anyone know how Id go about doing that? I'm in Florida.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 12, 2011)

Each state (and sometimes each county) that you reside in determines if you need a business license.

Some states like Alaska and Washington require everyone who conducts business to have alicense. Other states only require one if you have public interaction (people coming into your home) or your business have an enviromental effect (like pollution).

I suggest contacting your chamber of commerce and get a contact number for the individual in charge of licensing to see if you need one.

Usually an applicaiton and fee is all that is required if you do.

I've worked for multiple companies from home for several years and have never been asked to obtain one, so not every company will ask.

Don't turn down a good position if they are asking you to obtain one either. It's a simple process and sound scarrier than it is.

Good luck to you!


----------



## aimie (Aug 12, 2011)

*sent pm*

sent you pm
aimie


----------

